# Couple of Pics from G+H 2008



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

These are just a few of the pics we got this weekend. I think all of them are from day 2. Paul and Joe Z have got a ton of pictures that I will post as soon as I get them. 

Team Picture at the end of day 2










38lbs Gag










Somebodies Tired after 2 Days of the Tournament










I couldn't get her to hold my fish Clay, but she would take a picture with me!! Story of my life!










I'll have more pics from this weekend as I get them.

Rich


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nicemess of fish you've got there Rich, you guys hit it pretty hard. Congrats on your success.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks alot. I think everyone hit it pretty hard this weekend. Everyone I've talked to after the tourney was exhausted! I know I was flat wore out! But it was well worth it.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job there Rich! You guys did great.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys did a great job. I think next year,there should be a cap to the number of catagories that you can place.oke I mean come on, I got tired of hearing Rich's name called to come pick his prize.:letsdrink


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a cap...1 in each oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Rich and crew!!!! Them are some real nice fish! And congrats to all you guys on all your placings...you guys really cleaned up! :toast I knew that was going to happen, with all hte awsome experienced shoooters on your boat!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

a couple more...































































































































And Last But Not Least introducing 

Team Holy Snapper Spear-it Trapper


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey congratulations Rich!

Rich Adams Jr 


1st Grouper
2nd Snapper
1st cobia
2nd place trigger

Pretty impressive display....

Don't you work for MBT? You kinda won your own tournament.........oke


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Brian. 

For the record I am a Subcontracted Instructor for MBT. That is TOTALLY different than working there...sort of Anyway, it was a great weekend of fishing that we owe exclusively to Paul Redman's ability to put us on some fish. He was amazing. I have seen a lot of fish, and I have seen a lot of great fishing wrecks, but the stuff that Paul has would blow your mind. He owns the fish! All we had to do was pull the trigger.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Note to self, take more pictures with catch and takepics ofwith others catch too....

Man I had a blast!

Thanks Rich for posting them.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

For the record...I paid an entry fee for this tournament, burned over $1,100 in gas and oil, and didnt place crap, and Rich placed all over the board. 

But wouldn't have it any other way than for you to be in it Rich! If I had a problem with it, I woulda kept my $35 dollars. Naww...I still woulda payed to get a T-shir.

See you tommorow man...margaritas will be cold!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

We gotta look at it this way bud we both didnt lose. No guts no $100's. MMMmmmmI still wish I had that table. Untill next time CHuinky Love.....


----------

